# Freekah......anybody Used It Yet?



## Jim_Levet (6/12/08)

I heard a couple of guys come in & ask about this grain when I was at my local HBS this morning. Got a roll of the eyes from the guy behind the counter who muttered something that sounded like "propeller heads".
Came home & Googled it & it appears to be a traditional middle-eastern wheat that is picked & malted whilst still green. There is a big calling for it from health food shops, but I guess there must be a 25kg bag around somewhere........Ross?
Anybody used it, seen it, know of somebody who's Auntie puts it in salads?

James


----------



## Fermented (6/12/08)

Not sure where you are as it's not in your info, but I would check out some areas in your city that have a population of middle-eastern folk. Usually they have grocery stores with all the goodies that are specific to their culture and diet. The low prices for nuts have to be seen to be believed (<50% of supermarket price / kg and nicer quality, especially pistachio and cashew).

If you're in Sydney, try around Auburn or Bankstown or Roselands area or at the off-chance, there is a middle-eastern grocery store on Marrickville Rd, Marrickville about 800m (opposite direction to Sydenham) past the BIG church and another on the south eastern corner of New Canterbury Rd and Old Canterbury Rd in Dulwich Hill (noticed grain sacks in there, iirc). 

Lotsa luck!

Cheers - Fermented.

EDIT: Fixed spelling error... going to do the painting now instead of playing on the net.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/08)

Got to agree with the quality and price from some of the specialised food stores, like the Asian, Middle East, Greek, Italian..etc

Far superior to the big chains and heaps cheaper and you can buy in bulk..  

Just cant beat properly made Italian pruscuitto...you just cant...


----------



## Fermented (6/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got to agree with the quality and price from some of the specialised food stores, like the Asian, Middle East, Greek, Italian..etc


Gotta agree. My missus is from China originally so we mostly buy from the Asian marts. It scares me how much we get for how little for groceries, let alone meat and veg. It's about half price compared to Coles and Woolies, not to mention fresher. The downside is that if you want something other than what's on display you will have an uphill battle at the language barrier. Probably easier at Italian and Greek joints. 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just cant beat properly made Italian pruscuitto...you just cant...


Ab-so-effin'-lutely! I wish I could find proper imported prosciutto at a decent price around here. It's >$40/kg for the local one which isn't so good (not bad, but a shadow of the imports) and around $80/kg for a decent import. We just grab half a dozen slices to munch while we're shopping... far too costly for playing with properly in the kitchen. Any hints on where to get it good and cheap in Sydney?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## rclemmett (6/12/08)

Haberfield


----------



## Fermented (6/12/08)

Haberfield for proscuitto? Any hints on what street? I just don't know that area so well.

I had kinda guessed Leichhardt but so much there is being marked up far too much.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/08)

Rob2 said:


> Haberfield



Ha! good bread too


----------



## Bizier (6/12/08)

And (shh...) I used to live in Lakembanon, are you talking about a burghul kinda thing?


----------



## Fermented (6/12/08)

Bizier said:


> Ha! good bread too


Yeah - used to make the early hours run on Saturday morning for that. 

Then the baker on High St, Willoughby caught up and saved me more in fuel than the bread cost. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Jim_Levet (6/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Not sure where you are as it's not in your info, but I would check out some areas in your city that have a population of middle-eastern folk.
> Lotsa luck!
> Cheers - Fermented.



Thanks Fermented
I am in Sydney, up on the Nth Beaches. There are a few shops up here that I will try 1st. I would be really interested to get some feedback from someone that has already tried it to get an idea of how much is too much etc. I might grab a kilo & try it as 50% of the wheat grain bill next weekend. I grabbed some WLP300 today that is about to be split up.
James


----------



## Jase71 (7/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Gotta agree. My missus is from China originally so we mostly buy from the Asian marts. It scares me how much we get for how little for groceries, let alone meat and veg. It's about half price compared to Coles and Woolies, not to mention fresher. The downside is that if you want something other than what's on display you will have an uphill battle at the language barrier. Probably easier at Italian and Greek joints.


 
+1. Asian, and also Indian supermarkets represent some of the best value, not to mention some real variety compared to the big chain stores, who tend to cater only for the dumbed-down end of the flavour spectrum. Keep in mind that over 90% of what you buy in Coles/Woolies can be traced to only about three Multinational FMCG companies, irrespective of how they brand the goods. F&%ng monopoly. 

Fermented, my mum mentioned to me a couple of years ago that she used to get great deli stuff from *I think* the Primo Smallgoods wholesale warehouse, and my understanding was that they had a heap more than just the Primo Brand stuff - as they are national importers (or maybe producers, or perhaps both) of European/Meditteranean meatgoods. I'll ask her the details next time I see her.
EDIT: Oh Jim, as mentioned, put your location into your avatar field, this will help people assist you. But if in Sydney, I concur that Auburn would be the place to try and search, and also Lakemba (home of the greatest Felafel & Soujuk in the universe! Stop in at Jasmine Cafe, Haldon st if you do get down there. Just dont consider it to be BYO beer, that wont be appreciated!)


----------



## dpadden (7/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Haberfield for proscuitto? Any hints on what street? I just don't know that area so well.
> 
> I had kinda guessed Leichhardt but so much there is being marked up far too much.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Lamonica's IGA Supermarket is the best bet Fermented. Ramsay Street Haberfield

mmmmm...yum


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/08)

I grew up in a large Italian migrant area ( Riverina, NSW )

All I can say is you have not had salami, ham,proscuitto, untill you have it made by them for you from there own pigs....money just cant buy that kind of produce ...sensational :icon_drool2: 


But the grappa was sh!t... :icon_vomit:


----------



## rclemmett (7/12/08)

While you're on Ramsay street picking up proscuitto, duck around the corner, Dalhousie, to Napoli in bocca and get some pizza. It may have a funny name but IMHO it is the best pizza in sydney!

Jim, Indian grocery stores might be worth a try.


----------



## Fermented (7/12/08)

Paddo said:


> Lamonica's IGA Supermarket is the best bet Fermented. Ramsay Street Haberfield


Thank you sir! Now in my diary for when I visit customers nearby.




Ducatiboy stu said:


> All I can say is you have not had salami, ham,proscuitto, untill you have it made by them for you from there own pigs....money just cant buy that kind of produce ...sensational :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> But the grappa was sh!t... :icon_vomit:


Had some home made at a friend of a friend's place in SA (they own a vineyard and a wine brand). What Mamma put out on the table for a 'quick snack' when we popped in buy a few cases of their finest was eye popping and tasty and filling. Was near catatonic from the amount of food we were force-fed.  Top stuff.

Haven't had home made grappa, but a home made red wine from my old hairdresser's Dad. It was really nto good - tasted like red wine and vegemite.




Rob2 said:


> While you're on Ramsay street picking up proscuitto, duck around the corner, Dalhousie, to Napoli in bocca and get some pizza. It may have a funny name but IMHO it is the best pizza in sydney!


Cool! Haven't had a good pizza in a long while. Domin-hos and Pizza Sl*t aren't good and the local delivery joints can't seem to find the building. It has only been here 80 years and has six inch high brass numbers on the front at the footpath level. Good grief. 


Thanks for all the good hints on getting better for less!

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## BEC26 (7/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I grew up in a large Italian migrant area ( Riverina, NSW )
> 
> All I can say is you have not had salami, ham,proscuitto, untill you have it made by them for you from there own pigs....money just cant buy that kind of produce ...sensational :icon_drool2:




have to concur, just go west and a bit more south to Euston/Robinvale. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&...&iwloc=addr

Lots of home made salami dried in the grape sheds!!

Local competition is fierce.

Love the chilli encrusted salami!!!

Hi Gino and Cathy!!!!!


----------



## Tony M (8/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Ab-so-effin'-lutely! I wish I could find proper imported prosciutto at a decent price around here. It's >$40/kg for the local one which isn't so good (not bad, but a shadow of the imports) and around $80/kg for a decent import. We just grab half a dozen slices to munch while we're shopping... far too costly for playing with properly in the kitchen. Any hints on where to get it good and cheap in Sydney?
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Proscuitto you can afford? check the link below and expand your DIY horizons


http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/index.htm -


----------



## Fermented (8/12/08)

It's not so much affordability, that's not an issue. It's more value for money. Prices up here are nucking futs at the best of times and they're all jumping up because of Christmas and the currency devaluation (>30% in 3 months devaluation, price increases nominally 10% with up to 30% expected in January).

DIY salami etc has been on my to do list for a long while, but I don't have temperature / environmental control equipment or the space for it (apartment dweller) for the time being. Let alone the time it takes for a decent prosciutto / parma to age out correctly (>6 months, up to two years in some cases). 

Nonetheless, thanks for a nice an informative link. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## T.D. (8/12/08)

I wonder what this Freekah stuff is like, and how it differs to other forms of wheat. So has anybody tried it? You'd think somebody would have dabbled with it in the past. Haven't seen it in any HBSs but these days with more and more variety being offered by some shops it may be only a matter of time...


----------



## Effect (8/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I grew up in a large Italian migrant area ( Riverina, NSW )
> 
> All I can say is you have not had salami, ham,proscuitto, untill you have it made by them for you from there own pigs....money just cant buy that kind of produce ...sensational :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...




Yeah, I grew up in griffith...worst place ever...

But the food was great. You could get great salami from woolies and coles because there was such a demand for it. But down in adelaide you either get thick cut salami or thick cut spicy salami - choice of two....


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/12/08)

T.D. said:


> I wonder what this Freekah stuff is like, and how it differs to other forms of wheat. So has anybody tried it? You'd think somebody would have dabbled with it in the past. Haven't seen it in any HBSs but these days with more and more variety being offered by some shops it may be only a matter of time...



That is what I was thinking T.D. I may have to post it in a more appropriate forum so these guys can get on with talking about salami :icon_cheers: 

James


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/08)

Jim you may have solved something that's been puzzling me.

Was at my local Middle Eastern store recently to purchase some bourghul for a Saison I was making. Saw something in the bags next to the bourghul called "Greesh". It to all intents and purposes look exactly the same as bourghul. Perhaps this is another name for Freekah?

It actually sounds like something you'd smoke in a Hookah? :lol: 

If this Freekah of which you speak is actually pre-cooked green wheat it could make for a very interesting beer indeed.

Freekah Saison? Hmmm... Not without it's merits.

Warren -


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jim you may have solved something that's been puzzling me.
> 
> Was at my local Middle Eastern store recently to purchase some bourghul for a Saison I was making. Saw something in the bags next to the bourghul called "Greesh". It to all intents and purposes look exactly the same as bourghul. Perhaps this is another name for Freekah?
> 
> ...



Warren
I hadn't thought that far ahead. I am a little worried that the WLP300 may impose itself a little to much & not let the Freekah through. 
I will do yet another side-by-side brew to get a more accurate picture. 
James


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/08)

Jim_Levet said:


> Warren
> I hadn't thought that far ahead. I am a little worried that the WLP300 may impose itself a little to much & not let the Freekah through.
> I will do yet another side-by-side brew to get a more accurate picture.
> James



Jim maybe a word to Joe White maltings perhaps? Then we could have a Malt Shovel Freekah Ale?

Warren -


----------



## Jim_Levet (9/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jim maybe a word to Joe White maltings perhaps? Then we could have a Malt Shovel Freekah Ale?
> 
> Warren -



Warren
I reckon if I can get a good result out of this weekends brew we will see a Freekah Bulk Buy thread followed by the Freekah case swap. It will of course end in tears with retailers carrying on about bulk buys, high rents, fuel increases etc & threatening not to stock Freekah............which they don't anyway.

James


----------



## stueywhytcross (9/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I grew up in a large Italian migrant area ( Riverina, NSW )
> 
> All I can say is you have not had salami, ham,proscuitto, untill you have it made by them for you from there own pigs....money just cant buy that kind of produce ...sensational :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Jim_Levet (15/12/08)

Well it is bubbling away very nicely. Freekah tastes a little nutty, but a very dry grassy flavour. Almost a sort of smokey aroma but not overly so. Bugger to crack, but that is always the case when you have to change something that has worked so nicely for so long.
I used 3kg JW Pils, 1kg JW Wheat & 1kg Freekah. Hopped with a single addition of Super Alpha to 20 IBU. 
Could be a good one for Boxing Day.
Have Fun
James


----------



## Ross (15/12/08)

Missed the context of this thread, thought it was a salami thread....
Keen to hear how it comes out Jim & whether you feel it's worth hunting down.

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/08)

+1 James... I'd be fairly interested to hear your results. I'm surprised cracking it was difficult. I would have thought that having some form of pre-cooking would have rendered it a little more friable? That said I think from my reading they only flash heat it to lock in whatever health-giving properties it is supposed to contain.

What yeast did you feed to it?

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (15/12/08)

Good on you for giving this a try James. Experimenting with new ingredients is what keeps this hobby interesting. The flavours sound promising too - you may have started a craze!

Also great to see Ross is keeping an eye on it, would be awesome if this was available through brew shops!


----------



## Jim_Levet (16/12/08)

Ross said:


> Missed the context of this thread, thought it was a salami thread....
> Keen to hear how it comes out Jim & whether you feel it's worth hunting down.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross
I guess the best thing to do is grab a kg & try it. I reckon it might catch on, but then I also have some Telstra shares that were also a "good thing"!
At least I know you will be the only HBS that stocks it.
James


----------



## crozdog (16/12/08)

I did a quick google & found this place who may be able to help.

Greenwheat Freekah Pty Ltd 
Address: Lvl 11/ 80 King William St
ADELAIDE
SA, 5000 
(08) 8221 5022 


It sounds like an interesting ingredient. let us know how it goes


----------



## Jim_Levet (28/12/08)

Jim_Levet said:


> Warren
> I hadn't thought that far ahead. I am a little worried that the WLP300 may impose itself a little to much & not let the Freekah through.
> I will do yet another side-by-side brew to get a more accurate picture.
> James



Both Freekah Hefe & regular Hefe were drained on 26th/27th. Both tasted great. 
Not your usual cricket watching beer, but popular with those that tried it. 
Could be tempted to try it in a Saison soon as I have an old vial of WLP568 that needs to do some work.
Enjoy the remainder of the festive season to the best of your ability!
James


----------

